# Spider-Man: Far From Home 2019



## AsPika2219 (Jan 17, 2019)

Spider-Man is back for more action! 

Trailer



I will waiting!


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 17, 2019)

Perhaps one day they will actually make a decent Spider-Man movie. How many attempts has it been now? Lol


----------



## Psychogoldred (Feb 9, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Perhaps one day they will actually make a decent Spider-Man movie. How many attempts has it been now? Lol


Hold up, you don't think there's been at least one decent spider-man movie made?


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 9, 2019)

The Maguire films were awful. The Garfield ones were ok  and the Holland one doesn't even deserve to be talked about


----------



## Psychogoldred (Feb 9, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> The Maguire films were awful. The Garfield ones were ok  and the Holland one doesn't even deserve to be talked about


Yikes, I would argue that spider-man 2 was the best ever made, but I respect your opinion.


----------



## fiis (Feb 9, 2019)

Pretty good, I might actually see this in theaters.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 9, 2019)

Waiting for next trailer


----------



## Xzi (Mar 9, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> The Maguire films were awful. The Garfield ones were ok  and the Holland one doesn't even deserve to be talked about


The Holland one is the only one worth talking about, great villain there.  Also it's more like the Holland three since he was also in Captain America Civil War and Avengers Infinity War, and he's the first official Marvel Spider-Man.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 9, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> The Maguire films were awful. The Garfield ones were ok  and the Holland one doesn't even deserve to be talked about


I mean, effectswise, I too put Garfield over the first three, but he played a Spiderman Bully, not spiderman.


----------



## Cyan (Mar 9, 2019)

so much spoils in trailers nowadays.
I guess I saw all the movie funny scenes in 3 mins.

good or bad, it's part of MCU so I'll watch it.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 6, 2019)

Are you guys already watching Avengers Endgame or not! Because next trailer is.... COMING!!! 



This time Spiderman save the world itself witout Ironman... but with another superheroes will help Spiderman!


----------



## rustinrj (May 21, 2019)

Can't wait to see Spidey again on the big screen.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 21, 2019)

New trailers and clips out!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 25, 2019)

Psychogoldred said:


> Yikes, I would argue that spider-man 2 was the best ever made, but I respect your opinion.



But how can anyone forget about pizza time?


----------



## Disappeaer (Jul 11, 2019)

Big Spiderman fan here. I think the Sam Raimi trilogy was the best cinematic Spidey incarnation. Didn't like "The Amazing Spiderman" franchise and I absolutely hated the first movie of the current franchise. I couldn't get over the whole "Wooo! It's all about technology and social media now", the liberties it took (Aunt May is a MILF now?!) and how watered down it was, devoid of any edgier elements. Is "Far from home" more of the same or should I give the franchise another chance?


----------



## Cyan (Jul 11, 2019)

I liked it, but I guess it's still the same. teenagers, aunt and technology.
I didn't like the first spider man from MCU either (too childish), so maybe you could like that one better too. no promise.
But it's part of MCU, you need to watch end game first if you don't want to be spoiled.


----------

